# Difference between insert and milled putter



## vkurup (Jan 23, 2014)

What is the difference between an insert putter and a milled one.  I play with a Taylormade Ghost Spider which is a face balanced insert putter.  I like it.  A mate just invested in a Scotty Cameron milled one.  He hasnt let me use it yet. I am wondering what is difference between the two... is it just feel?


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 23, 2014)

Milled putters are shaped from a single lump of steel and insert putters have a face material inserted to change the feel of contact with the ball.


----------



## BTatHome (Jan 23, 2014)

The difference ? About Â£150


----------



## One Planer (Jan 24, 2014)

BTatHome said:



			The difference ? About Â£150
		
Click to expand...

Apart from the Â£Â£Â£ difference.

Milled putters, IMHO, are more predictable off the face. Every insert putter I've ever own'd has had the same issue. Some impacts feel a little numb, others spring off the face at a rate of knots.

I find milled putters give a more consistent roll than insert putters.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 24, 2014)

Many (probably most) insert putters are also 'milled'! Certainly all the ones I've used have been.

And some of the inserts (if they are metal) are milled also! Again, I've used plenty of those.

So this discussion shouldn't be so much about 'milled versus insert' as 'insert vs non-insert' imo.

That's not to say that 'deeply milled/grooved' putters like Yes or Rife don't act differently again!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 24, 2014)

I agree with Gareth, you get a better impact with a milled putter. The harder you have to strike a putt the more inaccuracy you introduce so the solid impact of a milled face is best. This is what Stan Utley, authour of "The Art of Putting" advises. Great book, by the way, written by the man who holds the record for putts in 9 holes in a PGA event, 6 at the 2002 Air Canada Open


----------



## Rooter (Jan 25, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			written by the man who holds the record for putts in 9 holes in a PGA event, 6 at the 2002 Air Canada Open
		
Click to expand...

6 putts in 9 holes? Tells me he is awesome with a wedge rather than a putter!!!


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 25, 2014)

Rooter said:



			6 putts in 9 holes? Tells me he is awesome with a wedge rather than a putter!!!
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly!

But Welcome anyway M-in-B!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 25, 2014)

He wrote "The Art of the Short Game" too! I've read it loads of times & it's done me a lot of good.


----------



## vkurup (Jan 26, 2014)

Yesterday, I hit a few practice putts with my mates Scotty milled.. The balls just fly off. Same shot with my Ghost Spider insert is more predictable (for me)..  However, i think it is a practice issue.   He swears by his Scotty. He said it was a toss up between a Yes and Scotty.  He plays off scratch. 



Maninblack4612 said:



			He wrote "The Art of the Short Game" too! I've read it loads of times & it's done me a lot of good.
		
Click to expand...

Is their a pdf of this?  Just saw this video..http://youtu.be/bzS_HwzChaA


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 26, 2014)

There's this. I can recommend the book, improved my distance control 100% http://www.golfchannel.com/media/school-golf-art-putting/


----------



## One Planer (Jan 26, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			There's this. I can recommend the book, improved my distance control 100% http://www.golfchannel.com/media/school-golf-art-putting/

Click to expand...


That link: ......... f-art putting :rofl:


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 26, 2014)

Gareth said:



			That link: ......... f-art putting :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Oops!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 26, 2014)

Difference..?
Oct/Nov average - 30.25 putts per round
Dec/Jan average -28.05 putts per round

If it saves me 2 shots a round then what's not to like..?


----------



## vkurup (Jan 26, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Difference..?
Oct/Nov average - 30.25 putts per round
Dec/Jan average -28.05 putts per round

If it saves me 2 shots a round then what's not to like..?
		
Click to expand...

Which one was lower?  

BTW, has anyone got fitted for a putter?


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 26, 2014)

vkurup said:



			Which one was lower?  

BTW, has anyone got fitted for a putter?
		
Click to expand...

I got fitted for my putter. It was too long & toe up. You see a lot of people with the toe right up in the air, I must have my putter with the sole fully on the turf.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 26, 2014)

vkurup said:



			Which one was lower?
		
Click to expand...

Insert was Oct/Nov, Milled was Dec/Jan..


----------



## One Planer (Jan 27, 2014)

vkurup said:



			Which one was lower?  

BTW, has anyone got fitted for a putter?
		
Click to expand...

Fitted for my Scotty :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 27, 2014)

vkurup said:



			Which one was lower?  

BTW, has anyone got fitted for a putter?
		
Click to expand...

Was measured and was with a pro trying a number out - so I guess that's fitted :thup:


----------



## slicer79 (Jan 27, 2014)

vkurup said:



			Yesterday, I hit a few practice putts with my mates Scotty milled.. The balls just fly off. Same shot with my Ghost Spider insert is more predictable (for me)..  However, i think it is a practice issue.   He swears by his Scotty. He said it was a toss up between a Yes and Scotty.  He plays off scratch. 



Is their a pdf of this?  Just saw this video..http://youtu.be/bzS_HwzChaA

Click to expand...



I use a Yes Ann putter, I've found the feeling off the Yes putters excellent. Think I've a better feel for pace since I've been using it. Good thing as well is that the Yes putters can be bought cheap enough


----------

